# Expat tax related deadlines ?



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

It is too late for this year - but just for giggles - how does an expat determine SEP and prepayment amounts ? If an expat has until July 1st to file - and perhaps this year I should have waited until then to assure all the paperwork was received from the banks - I'll bet I still would be required to make a tax prepayment by April 18th - I guess you are expected to send them 'extra'. But a little more difficult question - how would I determine what to do with a SEP contribution - or can I defer that until July 1st as well ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An expat has until June 15th to file. But that's only the date for filing. If you wind up owing money to the IRS, the interest on the amount due starts on April 15th no matter when you actually have to file.

I suspect the deadline for making a SEP contribution for the prior year is also April 15th - though I admit I know nothing about SEPs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

